# Ultimate Danganronpa Modding Central



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 2, 2018)

Hello everyone! For about a year now, I have been helping out to document the different files that both the PC ports of Danganronpa 1 and 2 use. And I feel like now is a good time to share a bit of that knowledge and give people a boost to get started with modding.

Here are a few examples of things done with modding.
      
 

These aren't even the peak of what DR1 + 2 modding can do.
Not to mention that we are also starting to slowly document Danganronpa V3 and Ultra Despair Girls.

The best tool for doing this with would have to be SPIRAL. A Danganronpa Modding Framework written in Kotlin that is designed to tackle the various formats between all of the games. Not to mention that it converts the scripts to an easy to edit format.
You can find the GitHub here, or precompiled builds from the #Jenkins channel in the discord linked below.

So what can we currently edit? Well....

*Danganronpa 1 + 2:*
- Script Files
- Music
- Sprites
- Models (If you have access to GMOTool)
- A couple others

*Danganronpa Another Episode:*
- Script Files

*Danganronpa V3: Killing Harmony:*
- Script Files
- Textures
- SPC Archives
- A few others


We don't have every single little thing documented yet, but we are getting there. We seem to be at the point where people *could* make full mods if people were dedicated enough.
If you are interested in trying out modding Danganronpa for yourself, or just want to keep an eye on how things are going, you can join the SPIRAL discord server, and don't be afraid to ask for help if you need it.

*SPIRAL Discord*

Currently, I am slowly working on a guide that will help guide people through modding the game, but until then, feel free to come ask for help on the discord, or in this thread.​


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 9, 2018)

V3 Modding? For real? Looks like this'll be bookmarked! 



Spoiler: V3-3 Spoilers



I can have my seesaw wonderland at last!


----------



## Wuigi (May 9, 2018)

Maybe people can now edit the ending of V3 to be actually good, that would be nice.


Spoiler



I mean, come on! Haha the whole game might have been one giant lie, but you can't be sure if it really is, so please buy the next game. And for that they sacrificed all those people and a whole chapter. What a tasteless move.


----------

